# I Bought Medicine for fin rot is it ok (Pic)



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

i just purchased this bottle for my betta's fin rot its not bad but i wanna cure it before it gets bad dose this actually work? 
and how long do u guys think it will take to cure it ?


http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=43734&stc=1&d=1324173016
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=43735&stc=1&d=1324173041


----------



## iLikeBetta808 (Dec 10, 2011)

i don't think bettafix will do much. i had someone post on one of my threads that bettafix is bad for their labyrinth organ. 


i use API Aquarium Salt and API Stress Coat. the stress coat works as a water conditioner and helps repair damaged skin and fins. and the salt stops rotting from progressing.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

iLikeBetta808 said:


> i don't think bettafix will do much. i had someone post on one of my threads that bettafix is bad for their labyrinth organ.
> 
> 
> i use API Aquarium Salt and API Stress Coat. the stress coat works as a water conditioner and helps repair damaged skin and fins. and the salt stops rotting from progressing.


would you be able to send me a link to what u use so i can buy it please i would appreciate it


----------



## iLikeBetta808 (Dec 10, 2011)

here you go!

Aquarium Salt:
http://www.petco.com/product/1697/API-Aquarium-Salt.aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_SaltMixes

Stress Coat:
http://www.petco.com/product/2896/A...I Stress Coat Aquarium Water Conditioner-2896


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

and would u be able to explain how to use them please


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

stress coat is a water conditioner with aloe vera, helps for slime coat also. AQ salt has healing properties and helps keep the water safe to prevent infections. it is not a long term solution to keep going on for more than 10 consecutive days. 1-2 tsp per gallon of water for AQ salt and frequent water changes during the 7-10 days will help. 100% water changes if the fish is in 1gal tank.

i beleive bettafix may be helpful once the finrot is gone but theres still the issues with the labyrinth organ for it. i personally avoid melafix and bettafix.


----------



## iLikeBetta808 (Dec 10, 2011)

MarcusTheGreat said:


> and would u be able to explain how to use them please


for the stress coat, it says 10mL (or 2tsp.) per 10 gallon. the cap has measurements on it. for my 2gal, i use 2mL.

for the salt, it says 1/2 teaspoon for a gallon or 1 Tablespoon for 5 gallons.

use it together with 100% daily water changes.


----------



## iLikeBetta808 (Dec 10, 2011)

what size is your tank?


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

iLikeBetta808 said:


> what size is your tank?


10g tank with filter


----------



## iLikeBetta808 (Dec 10, 2011)

MarcusTheGreat said:


> 10g tank with filter


okay, treating him will be no problem then. 
i have a 2gal, so i had to do math. lol


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

if you plan to treat him in the 10gal be sure you have no live plants in it, they dont mix with AQ salt.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

iLikeBetta808 said:


> okay, treating him will be no problem then.
> i have a 2gal, so i had to do math. lol


lol so u have to do 100% water changes everyday?


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

nel3 said:


> if you plan to treat him in the 10gal be sure you have no live plants in it, they dont mix with AQ salt.


yea there all fake plants but i got drift wood in it


----------



## iLikeBetta808 (Dec 10, 2011)

MarcusTheGreat said:


> lol so u have to do 100% water changes everyday?


that's what it said on this sticky
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73332


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

MarcusTheGreat said:


> yea there all fake plants but i got drift wood in it


i think driftwood would be AQ salt safe as long as you rinse it well when you get off AQsalt but im not 100 sure atm.

100wc a day for a 10g may not be necessary. you can probably get away with a smaller % of WC ever day.


----------



## iLikeBetta808 (Dec 10, 2011)

i put in the salt before anything else, like decor, so it can dissolve and it won't get on anything.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

jesus 100% water change every day in a 10g tank will be a pain in the ass lol


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

and what about the water conditioner do i also put that in with the Aquarium Salt and Stress Coat?


----------



## iLikeBetta808 (Dec 10, 2011)

MarcusTheGreat said:


> and what about the water conditioner do i also put that in with the Aquarium Salt and Stress Coat?


the stress coat is also a water conditioner, so you could only use that.
with or without another conditioner is fine.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

iLikeBetta808 said:


> the stress coat is also a water conditioner, so you could only use that.
> with or without another conditioner is fine.


thanks man i appreciate the help did it work for you when ur little guy had fin rot?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

When my newest came with fin rot I put him in a heated 1 gal bowl and treated with AQ salt. I used API stress coat to treat the water. My new guy healed up in about 5 days even showing new fin growth. The 1 gal makes 100% water change very easy. Keeping a 1 gal on hand is always a good idea in case of betta emergencies. Hope your little buy gets better.


----------



## iLikeBetta808 (Dec 10, 2011)

MarcusTheGreat said:


> thanks man i appreciate the help did it work for you when ur little guy had fin rot?


i'm still treating it. 4 days so far.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

iLikeBetta808 said:


> i'm still treating it. 4 days so far.


oh ok let me know how it goes


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> When my newest came with fin rot I put him in a heated 1 gal bowl and treated with AQ salt. I used API stress coat to treat the water. My new guy healed up in about 5 days even showing new fin growth. The 1 gal makes 100% water change very easy. Keeping a 1 gal on hand is always a good idea in case of betta emergencies. Hope your little buy gets better.


thanks man i have a half a gallon tank its really small it dose not have a heater so i dono if i should put him in there


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

The water really does need to be heated. It really helps with the healing process. On another note, you could float the 1/2 gal in the heated tank. Would make the water changes easier and would keep him warm. But you also need to remember that if you treat a 1/2 gal you need to adjust the treatment to that amount of water.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> The water really does need to be heated. It really helps with the healing process. On another note, you could float the 1/2 gal in the heated tank. Would make the water changes easier and would keep him warm. But you also need to remember that if you treat a 1/2 gal you need to adjust the treatment to that amount of water.


so do u think its just easier to treat him in my 10g tank?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

10 gal of water weigh around 85lbs. That's a lot of water to move every single day. It would be easier to heat the 10 gal but easier to treat the 1/2 gal. You're the only one who can make the final call.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

thanks guys for the help appreciate it


----------

